# Corel draw x4 resizing help



## SELEGANT (Aug 8, 2011)

I'M FEELING SUPER STUPID RIGHT NOW. I HAVE HAD COREL X4 FOR A WHILE NOW AND HAVE DONE THIS BEFORE BUT NOW IT'S NOT WORKING. WHAT AM I DOING WRONG? I TYPED IN THE RHINESTONE TEXT (IN SMART CUT) THEN SIZED MY WORDING ACCORDING TO CLIENTS WISHES. WHEN I USE THE OBJECT REPLACER TOOL, THE CIRLCES OVERLAP WAY TOO MUCH. HOW CAN I CHANGE THE SPACING IN SMART CUT OR COREL WITHOUT CHANGING THE WIDTH OF THE TEXT? I USED COLLEGIATE RHINESTONE FONT.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

SELEGANT said:


> I'M FEELING SUPER STUPID RIGHT NOW. I HAVE HAD COREL X4 FOR A WHILE NOW AND HAVE DONE THIS BEFORE BUT NOW IT'S NOT WORKING. WHAT AM I DOING WRONG? I TYPED IN THE RHINESTONE TEXT (IN SMART CUT) THEN SIZED MY WORDING ACCORDING TO CLIENTS WISHES. WHEN I USE THE OBJECT REPLACER TOOL, THE CIRLCES OVERLAP WAY TOO MUCH. HOW CAN I CHANGE THE SPACING IN SMART CUT OR COREL WITHOUT CHANGING THE WIDTH OF THE TEXT? I USED COLLEGIATE RHINESTONE FONT.


The circles in a rhinestone font are already a certain size. You will probably have to use a smaller stone size if you want to shrink the text.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

P.S. Please don't feel stupid! We learn by asking questions!


----------



## SELEGANT (Aug 8, 2011)

tHE RHINESTONE FONT PACK THAT I'M USING THIS FROM IS DONE IN SS6, SS10, AND SS16 STONES. THE PROBLEM IS TO GET IT TO SS6 STONES, THE DESIGN ENDS UP TO BE 13 INCHES ACROSS. I DO HAVE THE OBJECT REPLACER TOOL BUT THAT CHANGES EVERYTHING. THANKS FOR RESPONDING.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Gotcha...

Is the design one word or two? If it's two, can you put one word on top of the other?


----------



## SELEGANT (Aug 8, 2011)

It is one word. I just feel like sometimes there should be an easier way to do some of this rhinestone stuff. I thought i might have been missing something, but after spending literally all day trying to figure it out.....well, i decided to ask for help.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Sometimes you have to try a different font. 
I have like 5 or 6 different athletic fonts and I just learned which ones work with longer or shorter words. Even then I sometimes have to try a different font! The learning curve takes time with bling sometimes!


----------



## SELEGANT (Aug 8, 2011)

Do you have or know of any other good fonts or font packages to buy? I use a lot of athletic fonts as well as "girly" fonts. I cover most of the dance/cheer squads and sports teams in my area so i use these a lot. 9regular and rhinestone)


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

What software are you using? 

Here are some sport packs from decal world some are downloadable to hard templates

Rhinestone car templates, decals, apparel, vinyl decals | RhinestoneWorld.com

Rhinestone car templates, decals, apparel, vinyl decals | RhinestoneWorld.com

Rhinestone car templates, decals, apparel, vinyl decals | RhinestoneWorld.com

Hope this work out for you.


----------



## Gary Straub (Apr 1, 2008)

In smart cup pro, at the top you will see MAX. WIDTH you can ajust from there. Use F8. It shoud be in your rhinestone guide


----------



## ocean502 (Jul 22, 2008)

I too think there should be an easier way! I have a friend that has a sillouette (which must be used with the sillouette cutter!) and as she decreases say a logo some stones pop out of the design to accommodate, or add when needed. 
With corel, the easiest way I have found is to use the contour tool. You can add to the outside of the dot or inside. I just create a dot to the size I want to compare then when the desired size dot is made with the contour tool, break apart the contour. But if it is a dramatic change the dots will overlap, or be too spaced out. Hope this helps, and if anyone knows of software that will add or subtract stones 
PLEASE POST!!


----------

